# Artest predicts a playoff berth



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

As long as Ron Artest is in Sacramento, the Kings will be in the playoffs this season.



> That much, the small forward made clear in an exclusive interview Sunday, is a certainty.
> 
> Everything else? It's not up to him. His 4-year-old daughter's fight with cancer is the worst uncertainty of all, as he will continue to deal with the situation on a day-by-day basis. The mystery of his NBA future in this city looms, too, an issue that begins with the question of whether Kings basketball president Geoff Petrie will trade him before the February deadline.
> 
> ...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow didnt know his daughter was battling cancer. Thats sad, hope she makes it

Regarding the playoffs, I chuckled when I read that


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

actually, the kings have a solid core to make the playoffs. this team isn't much different from the team 2 years ago.. the talent is certainly there, they're just trying to figure out their identity since firing adelman.

kevin martin has emerged as west's top 3 sg, udrih is showing the world that he can ball(and mike bibby is due back by then), ron artest when focused is one of the league's best players, brad miller is playing the best basketball he's played in a while, and garcia and salmons are coming onto their own as solid players. mikki moore is an overpaid bum but if those shots are falling, he can be effective. i want to see shareef with more minutes though, if health permits him.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings Notes: Kings starting to think playoffs



> The P-word returned to the Kings' vocabulary Friday, no longer banished to preseason goals and if-only thinking.
> 
> Yes, it's OK to say "playoffs" again. And this time it's not just Ron Artest with April forecasts.
> 
> ...


----------

